# ALADAR love honeysuckle!



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

This was funny...Our honeysuckle bush started blooming this week...and today it just exploded with new blooms...Aladar went nuts...He was SOOOOO excited that he started chomping his mouth open and shut before he even got to the flowers! Check out the first shot...CRACKS ME UP!


----------



## Urtle (Jun 12, 2010)

Great Shots... love all three of them, he looks extremely happy!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like someone might have an addiction lol  Great pics!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2010)

This is what we think of when we hear the word honeysuckle:

http://www.sugarcraft.com/catalog/gumpaste/col-honeysuckle.jpg

I did a web search for "red honeysuckle" and it doesn't show pictures like your flower. I was thinking yours might be red hibiscus or jasmine??? At any rate, he really seems to like it!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 12, 2010)

He sure does look excited about that flower, looks like he wanted to swallow it in one bite! 
Great pics as usual


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 12, 2010)

Whatever they are... he can't get them down fast enough!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are three shots of the bush/vine...if anyone can verify...I thought hibiscus when I first saw the flowers, but my neighbor told me honeysuckle...so I went with that rather than stick to my guns...


----------



## Kristina (Jun 12, 2010)

Red trumpet vine? AKA Blood Trumpet?

He looks like her really loves them!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Red trumpet vine? AKA Blood Trumpet?
> 
> He looks like her really loves them!



Thanks Kristina...matches to a T!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 12, 2010)

You are very welcome!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm assuming they're related to hibiscus...can't find sh*t on whether they're toxic or not...I'm not worried cuz the others have been feeding on them for the last 2 years with no ill effects...afterall we thought hibiscus or honeysuckle...anyone have any experience with these and torts?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy cow, what a beautiful vine! I have honeysuckle too, and it smells marvelous right now, but good grief, not even close to yours in color and size.

Lucky dog.

Love those "BIG BITEZ", as Stagger Lee would confirm. Eat 'em up, Aladar.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, according to the World Chelonian Trust, Red Trumpet Vine is toxic...funny since they've been eating it for a coupla years...but I guess that's that! I'm waiting to hear from Tortoise Table to see what they think...


----------



## Kristina (Jun 12, 2010)

Toxic how?

Somethings are toxic if eaten to excess, while as part of a balanced diet, are fine. Kind of like a Redfoot eating Pothos, know what I mean? In excess the oxalic acid could prove toxic... But in moderation, occasionally, it has been shown to be fine.

I would be interested to know what toxic compound the red trumpet is supposed to contain, especially considering yours have been eating them for some time.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

Couldn't say...it was very generalized...no explanation! I mean, it's an absolute favorite for hummingbirds...and the ants march in and out all day.... possibly too sugary...i.e. maybe it's something in the bells (or cups)...but they consume the leaves too like no problem.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's a nice list of really toxic plants. It says that trumpet fine causes contact dermatitis. That makes it sound like it might be edible, just don't get the sap on your skin:

http://www.equipped.com/21-76/appc.pdf


----------



## DeanS (Jun 12, 2010)

How funny Yvonne...I was just looking at this site!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2010)

But this site says all parts of the plant are poisonous:

http://hortchat.com/info/trumpet-vine

But keep in mind that most of these lists are for mammals. Tortoises are better able to handle the toxic plants.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 13, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing! My backyard is full of trumpet vine-Its spreads like a virus!


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm very late to this thread, but that is one of the few that I do know. We had a ton of it at my college. It IS trumpet vine and it IS toxic. I don't know how toxic, but were were told by both the horticulture teacher and the vet NOT to feed it to anything or allow it to be eaten.

I don't let mine eat things I'm not sure of, just for this reason. 

Although the oxalis had me fooled until I found TFO.


----------

